# Thoughts on Pepto Bismol.



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Please tell me your thoughts on Pepto Bismol for a dog with diarrhea and possible upset stomach (not eating)

We called the people we bought Drake from they said Pepto and I have also looked all over the net and saw some Vets even recommend it if and only if the poop is not bloody or tar-like.

Of course my fiance called the breeders and he now thinks that Pepto is the way because they said so. But, honestly I'd rather try cooked chicken and white rice. I read this could help also. We have also stopped giving him treats. I keep water out for him always and make sure it's filled constantly to stay well hydrated. He still is not eating his dry food (Royal Canine). I also would like to point out that he was on a raw diet when we got him and we continued feeding him venison mixed with his dry food. He loved it and his stool was not runny for a month doing this. Now, we are not adding venison and poop is runny. Now back to the problem... I set it out this morning and he still has not touched it. I am guessing his belly is upset.

He still is active though. He wants to play outside with the tennis ball, run, go for a walk. 

This morning though he made the largest pile of diarrhea. So far, I think his vomiting has come to a hault and now he is suffering just the runny poop and LOTS of it. 

All I know is the smell is...wow! The yard is getting messy with piles of runny poop and of course I've cleaned up 3 messes inside on the wood floor. Not what a pregnant woman with a keen sense of smell at the moment wants to do! Haha. 

Your thoughts on Pepto please! I do not want to harm my dog but I also want him to get better soon. 

I know there will be mixed opinions on this but if we went ahead and tried it would it be harmful? Thank you.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, Pepto helps, but first thing I would do it get a sample in a baggie and take it to the vets to be checked. It could be something going on and he might need some kind of medication. So call the vet, tell them you are bringing in a sample and also ask about giving him some Pepto right away. I keep a supply of the chew tablets on hand in case I need it for the dogs.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had dogs throw the Pepto up- 
I would start with boiled chicken /rice or hamburger and rice ....if it continues , the vet can give a shot to cease vomiting & runs. Sometimes I will give them a wee bit of dry toast too or plain pasta....
If it's really that bad I would get him to the vet- make sure he drinks lots of water........if his gums start to get tacky/sticky he might be a bit dehydrated.....


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote: I keep a supply of the chew tablets on hand in case I need it for the dogs.


AH Ha! that makes sense! beats trying to fill up an old horse wormer tube and get the pepto in them like that! The boxer is worse he gets it all over his lips then shakes pink all over the room.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vet said she doesn't like to use it but she will if needed. One problem is it changes the stool color which might mask a problem (is the black color from the Pepto, or does the dog have an upper GI bleed?)
The only time she recommended it for my dog was when I was on a trip and Ginger had diarrhea and we had to travel 7 hours in the car the next day... I used the tablet type you swallow.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

His stool is not black or bloody. Which is good. We are gone about 4 hours of the day with him alone (work). He has made some piles in the yard I can bag if we must take him to the vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He could have giardia, worms (and less likely-parvo). All of those things with the vomiting can cause an intussusception in puppies. Or there could be an obstruction. Poopy puppies go to the vet. At the very least their poop does-but I'd want my vet feeling his belly, checking his temp, etc. And doing a giardia antigen test. 

I also do not use pepto or immodium on my dogs. I will look for a pepto thread. I want whatever is in there-bacteria, parasites etc to come out, not get stuck and wreaking worse havoc internally. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD bottom line was pumpkin is good! 

Good luck! I would be very concerned about a puppy like this.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Giardia or coccidia. I would test for both.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First I have heard that you don't want to feed raw and kibble in the same meal. The digestive rates are different and it usually causes problems with the dogs/pup digestive system.

Maybe your pup isn't going to do well on Royal Canin, which Royal Canin are are you feeding and how much?

The longer your pup is having digestive problems the longer it will take for the gut to get healed back up. 

I would either take the pup to the vet or at a minimum take in a stool sample. If no parasites, then I would feed a bland diet chicken/rice (homecooked) until the pup had good stools for a few days then I would slowly introduce the kibble. Kibble and cooked is easier for the system than raw and cooked.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Please go with the bland food instead of the Pepto. You really need to get at the cause of problem, instead of masking the symptoms...there is too much going on here.

He could even have something like pancreatitis....this really is time for a vet visit.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would also be going to the vet with a poop sample at least and I would probably take him too, just to be safe. The combo of vomiting and a lot of stinky diarrhea and refusing food indicates that something more than simple stomach upset is going on. He could have an obstruction (those are all classic signs) or all kinds of other things listed above. Pepto may slow things down but first I'd want to know what I was dealing with! 

Also, I don't think the raw + kibble is causing a problem. I think the OP said that she stopped that and was just giving kibble? Anyway, my dogs have been eating raw + kibble for many years without any problems.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Yes, we were feeding raw with kibble but stopped. He isn't vomiting anymore and I have yet to see what his poop is like today. If it is still diarrhea I will call the vet this morning. He finally ate last night (his food) He also was wormed on the 18th of last month. He finally started to drink lots of water. Hopefully we see an improvement today! I will check back after his first poop this morning.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

K poop report:

It is not watery/runny like. It is thicker now and a caramel color. 

Vet will open soon so I can call.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I made this "Puppy Panic Sheet" as a quick reference-there are various worms-as a puppy gets older, like hookworms, that I left out. But I wanted something to look at quickly. 

Giardia: Giardia are actually protozoans (single celled organisms) and are commonly found in the intestines of many animals, including dogs. This microscopic parasite clings to the surface of the intestine, or floats free in the mucous lining the intestine. A few percent of dogs and cats will carry Giardia organisms and not show any signs of disease.  Actual diarrhea, bloody or mucousy stool often accompanied by gas production  is seen most often in affected puppies and kittens.  Giardia can have a significant impact on the health status of malnourished and stressed pups and kittens.  Dogs that are stressed nutritionally or by exposure or by strong physical activity may have a previously low grade giardia infestation flare up into a significant disease. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/giardia.html 

Coccidia: As the intestinal cells are destroyed in larger and larger numbers, intestinal function is disrupted and a bloody, watery diarrhea results. The fluid loss can be dangerously dehydrating to a young or small pet. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/coccidia.html

Roundworm: Roundworm infection can have numerous negative effects. It is a common cause of diarrhea in young animals and can cause vomiting as well. Sometimes the worms themselves are vomited up which can be alarming as they can be quite large which females reaching lengths of up to seven inches. The worms consume the host’s food and can lead to unthriftiness and a classical “pot-bellied” appearance. Very heavy infections can lead to pneumonia as the worms migrate and, if there are enough worms, the intestine can actually become obstructed. 
It should also be noted that human infection by this parasite is especially serious (see below). It is important to minimize the contamination of environmental soil with the feces of infected animals so as to reduce the exposure hazard to both humans and other animals. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/roundworms_in_dogs___puppies.html

Parvo: When dogs and puppies contract parvo, they often have diarrhea, vomiting and lethargy. Usually they stop eating and develop a bloody, foul-smelling, liquid stool.
Symptoms usually begin with a high fever, lethargy, depression, and loss of appetite. Secondary symptoms appear as severe gastrointestinal distress, such as vomiting and bloody diarrhea. In many cases, dehydration, shock, and death follow.
Parvovirus is characterized by severe, bloody diarrhea and vomiting, high fever and lethargy. The diarrhea is particularly foul smelling and is sometimes yellow in color.
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/canine_parvovirus.html and http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=467

Intussusception: There are several conditions that predispose a dog to developing an intussusception. Many of these conditions affect the motility of the intestine. Intussusception is seen more commonly in puppies carrying large numbers of intestinal parasites such as roundworms, hookworms, or whipworms. Viral (e.g., parvovirus in puppies) or bacterial gastroenteritis is another common cause. Pieces of plastic, bone or wood in the intestine of a dog can lead to the development of intussusception. Tumors or recent abdominal surgery may also contribute to the development of this condition. 
Clinical signs and disease progression vary markedly depending on the location and degree of blockage associated with the intussusception. Some signs may include:
Vomiting
Vomiting blood
Anorexia (loss of appetite)
Depression
Diarrhea
Weight loss
Abdominal pain
Signs of shock, collapse, and sudden death within several hours with complete obstruction of the intestinal tract

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=307

Just to give you an idea of what can happen even with simple worms, etc. 

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope you find out what is causing it.
Neeko has had it for 2 days. this AM I made some chicken and white rice *he LOVED IT* lol 
I think what caused it was some chew bones my husband bought him Sunday. what a mess!!
Hopefully the chick and rice will clear it up. it just pours out of him, this AM it was a little big firmer. you poor thing, being pregnant and cleaning that up UGG
(Neko is 4) he is eating and drinking water so Im not too worried yet. Im pretty sure it was that bone, it was huge and he ate the whole thing.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

well, i just found out that Friday or Saturday my fiance gave Drake bacon!!!!! To substitute for no venison. 

I made him think real hard if he fed Drake something that could cause diarrhea. Well, that might be the problem? Also, Drake is now eating his kibble and drinking water. But still that nasty poop. I just called the vet and the girl is having him call me today. 

Even if it were the bacon would that cause days of diarrhea? 

Thanks for the "Puppy Panic Sheet" Jean.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much bacon?

That could cause pancreatitis which is very serious. 

And you absolutely should not be feeding kibble when he's sick. That's like pouring gasoline on a fire. You need to feed overcooked rice (cook twice as long with twice as much water so it's like mush) and boiled chicken breast. Sweet potato is also ok.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Two slices is my guess with kibble. An honest mistake. I will be talking to him at lunch so I can ask him.

It was a one time thing. He usually ate venison.

Still waiting for the Vet to call me back.

Also, I will try the rice and chicken today.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI made this "Puppy Panic Sheet" as a quick reference-there are various worms-as a puppy gets older, like hookworms, that I left out. But I wanted something to look at quickly.
> 
> Giardia: Giardia are actually protozoans (single celled organisms) and are commonly found in the intestines of many animals, including dogs. This microscopic parasite clings to the surface of the intestine, or floats free in the mucous lining the intestine. A few percent of dogs and cats will carry Giardia organisms and not show any signs of disease.  Actual diarrhea, bloody or mucousy stool often accompanied by gas production  is seen most often in affected puppies and kittens.  Giardia can have a significant impact on the health status of malnourished and stressed pups and kittens.  Dogs that are stressed nutritionally or by exposure or by strong physical activity may have a previously low grade giardia infestation flare up into a significant disease. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/giardia.html
> 
> ...


This information is great. Is there anyway it can be added to a sticky or made into a sticky????


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

The vet called back.

He said since Drake is a large breed and weighing in at 54lbs last visit he wants us to try Immodium AD (loperamide sp?) 2.5-5mg 2x a day.

Or they come in 2mg tablets 2x a day. 

He said to try this for 2-3 days. If it doesn't get better then he wants to see Drake.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi gets icky poops with any kind of pork. Never gave her raw bacon because of this.

Mandalay has also gotten Pepto and Immodium - I find that the Immodium worked better.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Hope the Immodium works! I will cook him chicken w/ rice for the next couple days to help his poop get back into group.









But...my question is...then what? Back to his raw diet? I am so confused!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a word of caution. Some GSDs have the MDR1 mutation gene and can have adverse reactions to drugs such as Immodium A/D (loperamide)and Ivermectin.
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/drugs.aspx
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Oh boy, just another thing to worry about.

Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

Pumpkin helped Carly after hubby fed her a bunch of leftovers. All kinds of stuff at once. He will never do that again!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Mmm pumpkin pie...hungry now!



Can someone tell me how much boiled chicken w/ rice I should give Drake per meal?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm surprised your vet recommended Immodium. Usually that's the last thing you want to try, especially when you don't know what's wrong.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Well it seems to be working. I also boiled chicken/rice last night for his dinner. His poop today is getting firmer!







I will continue to cook this for a couple days until his poop is back normal.

He seems happy and healthy.


----------

